# A 'celebrity' portrait



## trousers (Aug 17, 2005)

My best friend did this portrait of Willie Nelson for me about two years ago. I think it's so brilliant and I wanted to share it with other artists on TPF......


----------



## JohnMF (Aug 17, 2005)

that looks cool. what medium did he use?


----------



## trousers (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks, I'll tell him that you liked it.

He used lead, black ink and white paint.

For the people who might not know who Willie Nelson is he's a country and western singer (and advocate of free speech) from texas and he's in the new 'Dukes of Hazzard' movie playing Uncle Jesse.


----------



## seven (Aug 18, 2005)

damn, is that ever detailed... very nice art. props to your friend.


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 21, 2005)

Wonderful work!


----------



## ClarkKent (Aug 21, 2005)

Thats great....I like it..


----------



## Aga (Sep 20, 2005)

I absolutely love it! Great work, well detailed...


----------



## Niki (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow, that is wonderful! Very well done.


----------



## Don Simon (Sep 21, 2005)

trousers said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'll tell him that you liked it.
> 
> He used lead, black ink and white paint.
> 
> For the people who might not know who Willie Nelson is he's a country and western singer (and advocate of free speech) from texas and he's in the new 'Dukes of Hazzard' movie playing Uncle Jesse.


 
And also in Jessica Simpson's "music" video (read: masturbatory material). Why Willie why? Not that it should come as a surprise by now.

But I digress... that is one great portrait, very lifelike :thumbup: 



... just can't help thinking it should have "Coca-Cola" tattooed across the forehead :razz:


----------



## mygrain (Sep 24, 2005)

That's awesome... and so is Willie!! wow you should make a copy and send it to him...i bet he'd flip.


----------



## trousers (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for your comments. It is a really amazing drawing and I feel very honoured that it's mine.

He has done two other Willie Nelson portraits and he let me have these photographs of them to show you. 

This one was for his Dad about three years ago






and this one he actually did for Willie Nelson himself and took it to him at a concert earlier this year.





I still like mine best though!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 6, 2005)

He's got a lot of talent, that's awesome!  I wish I could draw like that... my style is so different though.  It seems that with his style he can express himself a little more, while I tie myself rather rigidly to the rules of a photograph.


----------



## trousers (Nov 6, 2005)

Here is Ian, the artist of the work featured in this thread;

Thanks for your kind comments everyone. When I do portraits I can only work on people who I admire and it takes forever to find the right photograph to use, so as you might imagine I do less drawings than I would like. Next I would like to do David Bowie who I think is a legend.

I really like your work Verbal. I think it looks great but I am a computer idiot!!!!!!! When I was at school, in art class I was told never to mix pencil with other media's but I think, what the hell, if it works that's great. I would like to see some of your stuff done free hand, to me it looks much harder to work on screen than on paper?!

Many thanks

Ian


----------

